# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم البوكسات والبرامج المحميه الاخرى تحديثات :  NAND PRO V1.00 Launched !

## mohamed73

NAND PRO V1.00 - iPhone/iPad Servicing !  *[19 December 2017]*  
What is NAND Pro ? 
NAND Pro is a high speed programmer for repairing / programming / reading / upgrading iPhone and iPad NAND / ICs Chips.  
for more information click الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *# NAND Pro V1.00*   #	NAND Interface commands are added.#	Basic NAND protocols established#	Apple PPN NAND Driver and protocols implemented#	PPN NAND Disk initialize and detection routines added.#	PPN NAND Disk INIT .#	PPN NAND ID and Disk information.#	PPN NAND CHIP Detect and Bank for the NAND constructed on UI.#	Bad Block detection.# Read Apple PPN Devices as plain format ( dump is crypted ).# Write Apple PPN Devices as plain format ( dump is crypted ).# Read Apple PPN Devices as plain format ( dump is crypted ).# Erase PPN NAND function implemented.# Read Apple PPN Devices as plain format ( dump is crypted ).# *Read and Extract Boot information on the UI.* #    Serial Number#    Model Area#    Wifi MAC#    Bluetooth MAC#    Sub Model#    Board ID#Write Boot and Disk information on the NAND.#Disk Size Calculation.  *# Supported Flash and PPN Devices*   #	THGBX2G6D1JLA01#	THGBX2G7B2JLA01#	THGBX2G7D2JLA01#	THGBX2G8B4JLA01#	THGBX2G8D4JLA01#	THGBX2G9B8JLA01#	THGBX2G9D8JLA01#	THGBX2T0BBJLA03#	THGBX3G6D1KLA0C#	THGBX3G7D2KLF0C#	THGBX3G8D4KLA0C#	THGBX3G9D8KLA#	THGBX3T0DBKLA0B#	THGBX4G7D2LLDYC#	THGVX1G6D2HLA01#	THGVX1G7D2GLA08#	THGVX1G9D8GLA08#	H2JTCG8T22MBR#	H2DTDG8UD1MYR#	H2DTDG8VD1MYR#	H2DTFG8YD1MYR#	H2JTCG8T22MBR#	H2JTDG8UD1BMS#	H2JTDG8UD1CMR#	H2JTDG8UD2MBR#	H2JTDG8UD3MBR#	H2JTEG8VD1BMR#	H2JTEG8VD1CMS#	H2JTEG8VD3MBR#	H2JTFG8YD1BMS#	H2JTFG8YD1MBR#	H2JTFG8YD3MBR#	SDMALBB4_032G#	SDMALBB8_064G#	SDMBLBBB2_016G#	SDMFLBCB2_016G#	SDMFLBCB4_032G#	KLEAG2GW1APHO#	KLEBG4GW1APHO#	KLECG8GW1APHO   *# Supported Device List*   #	iPhone 4#	iPhone 4S#	iPhone 5#	iPhone 5C#	iPhone 5S#	iPhone 6#	iPhone 6 Plus#	iPad 2#	iPad 3#	iPad 4#	iPad 5#	iPad 6#	iPad Mini 1#	iPad Mini 2#	iPad Mini 3#	iPad Mini 4#	iPad Air#	iPad Air2   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *[Download]* 
You can download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
 There is a lot more to come  
 Best Regards
 NAND Pro TeamNAND PRO is Ultimate NAND Flasher  !  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

